# Any grappling?



## marysson (Jan 31, 2007)

Does TSD have any grappling components?


----------



## Distance (Jan 31, 2007)

From my experience my instructors incorporated elememts of Hapkido in classes.  This was all the rolls, falls, joint manipulations but not so much grappling at all.  In fact, I had other meathods of learning grappling because the lack of it in Tang Soo Do.  I must say that strikes within the grappling (what little I am familiar with) prove to be effective due to Tang Soo Do Technique.  

Have fun,
Distance


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 31, 2007)

C.S. Kim Karate schools teach self-defense grabs, and I assume they're traditional TSD, though it wouldn't change my training at all if they had a different origin.

Self-defense grabs involve partners taking turns grabbing each other's wrists, sleeves, etc. and responding with an escape and counter (and often a throw). Basic combinations are simply escaping the opponent's grasp and striking back, but some of the higher-level ones focus on precise grabs in order to put pressure on pressure points and (were it a real situation) break bones. I seem to recall an article in a martial arts magazine (_Black Belt_ maybe?) where Choong Jae Nim demonstrated one of these; it was titled "The Big D" or something to that effect.

Anyway, my sa bom nim told me that originally all blocks were meant for starting grapples. A high block would not only defend from a strike but allow the defender to grab his attacker's arm and counter. 

I hope this does something to answer your question.


----------

